# Anyone here an expert at music editing programs?



## DarkLG (Oct 10, 2010)

I kind of need some help since I'm not a pro at any editing software.I have this mp3 of a song I recorded but the intro of it is to soft I can barely hear it.Is there any way I can make in louder without making everything else in the song louder?If so what program and what exactly do I do?


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2010)

get audacity, open the desired song, highlight part that is soft, go to effect->amplify, adjust as needed

edit: i can't hear the expert, maybe he needs to be louder too?


----------



## pristinemog (Oct 10, 2010)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> I kind of need some help since I'm not a pro at any editing software.I have this mp3 of a song I recorded but the intro of it is to soft I can barely hear it.Is there any way I can make in louder without making everything else in the song louder?If so what program and what exactly do I do?



mercluke beat me to it but still...

Is the topic title some sort of intended pun?


----------



## DarkLG (Oct 10, 2010)

pristinemog said:
			
		

> DarkLG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe


----------



## tigeredwards (Oct 14, 2010)

no, i don't know


----------

